# Beginning Beekeeping, March 10, 2012 New London WI



## HoneyBeeWare (Dec 16, 2010)

I will be holding a class for beginning beekeepers on March 10, 2012 at Mosquito Hill Nature Center, New London, WI. You can find more information my website www.honeybeeware.com.


----------

